# Wax removal



## J.A.S (17 Apr 2004)

Dear All,

having waxed some tool handles (with the Sheraton turps-Linseed-wax mix), I've decided that they'd be better if varnshed.

However, short of buying some Liberon Wax Remover (such a large tin would be over-kill for a couple of handles), I don't know how to remove the wax polish.

Any ideas?

Thanks.
J.S.


----------



## trevtheturner (18 Apr 2004)

Hi, Jas,

Drop of white spirit applied with fine wire wool should do the job. Except, don't use wire wool on oak - it reacts with the tannins in the wood and you will probably end up with black stains.

FWIW, although they will look nice varnished, I prefer to leave my tool handles unfinished for better grip. When I make my own handles, at most I will apply just a sanding sealer, then flatten it off. If I buy a chisel or gouge with a nice shiny handle the first thing I do is sand off the gloss!

Trev.


----------



## Alf (18 Apr 2004)

Oil on handles is nice. If you keep wiping on another coat every time you have an oily rag* handy it soon builds up beautifully. 

Cheers, Alf

*BLO, Finishing, Danish etc. *Not* 3 in 1, Castrol GTX etc :roll: :wink:


----------

